# 2003 2.5L Rough Idle, Stalling - P0011 P0340



## sam091990 (Jun 19, 2015)

Have a 2003 Altima 2.5L with about 126k on it. Main concern is when starting the car after it sits for a little bit it will run rough at idle and stall almost immediately. It'll continue to do this unless you give it a bit of gas after starting. After you give it a little bit of gas though it'll run normal with no rough idle.

CEL was on at first with P0340 so the camshaft sensor has been replaced. Then a CEL turned on for a P0011. Did some searching and replaced the crankshaft sensor as well. Also changed oil, filter, spark plugs, and tried a different intake timing solenoid valve.

Cleared faults and waiting to see if they return BUT the car still acts up when starting. I'm not sure if the fault codes were/are related to the stalling upon startup. Going to inspect and clean the throttle body and inspect timing next but wanted to check and see if anyone has any ideas on what it can be.

MAIN CONCERN: Car stalls when starting. RPM's shoot up to about 1,500 then drop below 500 immediately and car stalls out UNLESS you give it some gas. After that it runs and idles perfect.


----------



## bandito (Dec 11, 2014)

You should start by checking the connection. That costs nothing.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

did you pay attention to the plugs when you changed them? color? I am thinking head gskt...


----------

